# suggestions to get dog to stop eating her feces?



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My maltese Bree just turned a year old on Oct 24. I just got her a month ago along with her "brother" Axel, a 2 yr old yorkie.

Bree has some bad habits. :blink:

The grossest one to me is eating her feces. The previous owner had some pills that were supposed to stop it but they dont seem to work. If I have her outside, I can usually lead her away from it and stop her from eating it. The biggest problem and this leads to another bad habit she has. Sometimes if its too cold or rainy out, she will not stay out long enough to go. Then she will go down my long hallway and go on the floor by the front door. Luckily it is all linoleum there. However, if i do not see she is missing for a few minutes, then I do not catch her in time and she will eat it. After she eats it she has the worst smelling breath. Sometimes it is in the hair by her mouth. So now everytime i catch her, i grab her and wash her face. Sometimes even a few hours later, she will burp the foulest smelling burp and sometimes she will even throw up a little. 

I want to make my sweet baby stop this gross habit.., any ideas?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Four of my five will eat poo, Sasha won't touch it. Amber and Emily are the worst, Rylee occasionally and Bitsy will once in a while.. wish I knew a cure.
At our house we have a saying " they like their dogfood so much...they eat it twice"...eeuuggghh I know...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with Ozzie. We try to be diligent about crating him if he doesn't poop outside after a meal or in the morning, or just keep a close eye on him if we don't crate him. I should put him on a leash too, actually...

Lisa just likes to find it in the yard, so we try to be diligent about picking it up. Sadly, we are often not diligent enough with both of these poop eating dogs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella was a poo eater. We tried everything to get her to stop -- the powder from the vet, the pills from Petsmart, pineapple in her food, etc. None of it worked. What I started doing was every time she pooed, I made a big deal out of it telling her what a good girl she was and then gave her a favorite treat. Granted, I had to watch her like a hawk to catch her as soon as she pooed in order to praise her before she started eating it. Now she will come and find me to "tell" me she pooed in order to get her treat.

But speaking of poo, Jasmine has just started this disgusting habit.:yucky: She won't eat her own, but she will eat Bella's. They eat the same food so I don't know why she likes Bella's more than her own.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

do you leave their food down all day or do they have meals at regular times? I found that once you have meals at regular times, she'll need to go maybe 5-10 minutes or so, after she's eaten. You'll see the pattern after a while. Then go out with her on a leash (if needed) and pick it up right away. Maybe she needs a jacket if its cold out. 

Jodi refused to go out this morning when I opened the door, when I showed him his jacket and put it on, out he went....he has me trained. 

Basically I start the day with feeding Jodi and keeping an eye on him until he's eaten and gone out to poop. Then I know I can finish getting ready and no surprises.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i do let them free feed. I hadnt tried pineapple yet but i heard that might work. Has anyone had any success with that? I think if i didnt let them free feed that Axel (the bigger Yorkie) would never get any food. Bree always tries to get in there and take it from him!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky use to eat the feces of other animals but not his own. He doesn't do it anymore and I'm not sure what changed other than his diet. Sometimes (not always mind you) it is diet related, you might try changing their food? I have also heard some vets say that some foods have higher fat content and higher fact translates to the poop-and dogs like to eat it because of that. This is making me feel sick but....anyway. I have also heard that it could be something missing from the diet.


----------

